# GT520 2GB DDR3 or HD5570 1GB DDR3 ??



## SNA (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not a regular gamer. So I want to know which one should I go for...
*XFX NVIDIA GT520 2GB DDR3*
or
*PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1GB DDR3*

My max. budget is 4k
*thanks in advance...*


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

check if HD5670 is available. If it is, simply grab it. Of the two 5570 is lot better than GT520 irrespective of whatever memory is present.


----------



## SNA (Aug 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> check if HD5670 is available. If it is, simply grab it. Of the two 5570 is lot better than GT520 irrespective of whatever memory is present.



Okay, thanks a lot...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2012)

No brainer really. The HD 5570 is simply a lot better than the GT520. For people on a low budget none of NVIDIA cards are worth buying.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 22, 2012)

the hd 5570 is the way to go-
ATi Radeon HD 5570 Graphics Card Video Review - YouTube


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2012)

Radeon scores than nvidia nowadays. 
You can get *HD 6670 DDR3*, if you can extend your budget by 500-700 rupees.

ATI RADEON HD6670 1GB DDR3 HDMI PCI-E CARD (HIS) | eBay

With 10% off on ICICI cards, you will get around 4700!


----------

